# Dictator Emperor Scorpion care plz!!



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 28, 2017)

I just went to my local exotic pet shop and bought a dictator emperor. I'm going to repticon and then On the way back, im going to pick him up. What is some care? He is HUGE! He is like 6 inches with his tail stretched out. I need some care soon before I finish with repticon. Thx for your suggestions. Will he grow bigger than a emperor?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 28, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> I just went to my local exotic pet shop and bought a dictator emperor. I'm going to repticon and then On the way back, im going to pick him up. What is some care? He is HUGE! He is like 6 inches with his tail stretched out. I need some care soon before I finish with repticon. Thx for your suggestions. Will he grow bigger than a emperor?


Care is the same.  You don't need the gravel layer, though.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/basic-emperor-scorpion-p-imperator-care.11336/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/pandinus-dictator-vs-imperator.298809/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Oct 29, 2017)

Post a pic or two since I TOO bought "dictator" recently. A few awesome people on here helped me positively identify it a Pandinus imperator, NOT Pandinus dictator. Otherwise, same care! Congrats! They are nice scorpions. What store by chance was it?


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 29, 2017)

I will post some pics in a few minutes. I bought it from underground reptiles. I live close to them so I was able to pick out which one I wanted. I picked the biggest one there and he DWARFS my adult male Asian forest scorpion(which I bought from pet supermarket as an Emperor scorpion. He is a little bit bigger than my adult male south African flat rock too. My dictaor is very sweet and very active. Btw, I have heard of people with bad experiences from underground, do you have any stories? I personally have NEVER had a problem with them.


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 29, 2017)

My Asian forest is on the left and my dictator on the right.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Varanus88 (Oct 29, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> My Asian forest is on the left and my dictator on the right.


I also bought two "dictator " from them a couple days ago a female and male according to them and two guys that breed dictators and emps said they are emps not dictators. Your emp is begged then my two emps! Nice pic


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Oct 29, 2017)

Excellent grab! They look nice! I can't help much with differentiation but regardless, pandinus are kept the same way. They love to dig in loose substrate, and I always provide water dishes since mine like to bathe a lot. They dont always hide either but they have hides. Upper 70's lower 80's is my room and i never let their substrate dry out thats all I got! Oh and I offer food every 2-3 days but they dont eat every time I offer (superworms, waxworms, crickets, dubias is their current menu).


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 30, 2017)

Daniel Edwards said:


> Excellent grab! They look nice! I can't help much with differentiation but regardless, pandinus are kept the same way. They love to dig in loose substrate, and I always provide water dishes since mine like to bathe a lot. They dont always hide either but they have hides. Upper 70's lower 80's is my room and i never let their substrate dry out thats all I got! Oh and I offer food every 2-3 days but they dont eat every time I offer (superworms, waxworms, crickets, dubias is their current menu).


Thx for the care


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 30, 2017)

Varanus88 said:


> I also bought two "dictator " from them a couple days ago a female and male according to them and two guys that breed dictators and emps said they are emps not dictators. Your emp is begged then my two emps! Nice pic


No problem, my pleasure to share my collection. Looks like I got a true dictator!


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 2, 2017)

I hate to keep saying this, I feel like it let's people down but I don't think you have a dictator there, just trying to keep it real, that's all.  But imperators are hard to get as well, looks like a nice specimen.


----------



## Crom (Jun 20, 2018)

That's not dictator. Easiest way to identify dictator from imperator is the claws. Dictator have slightly narrower pedipalps similar to Heterometrus and have 3 "ridge" lines running across the front if the pedipalps, inperators do not. Yours lacks the ridges. Also a ventral pedipalps trichobothria count and comparison will clearly ID. You definitely do not have a dictator tho.


----------



## Crom (Jun 20, 2018)

All of the supposed dictators ive seen from Underground are in fact imperator. Or at least not dictator


----------

